# Tutorial - Buch erstellen



## Duran (11. Februar 2003)

Seid mir gegrüsst,

ich suche ein Tutorial wo erklärt wird wie man mit Photoshop ein Bild eines Buches erstellt - natürlich aufgeschlagen.

Habe schon Tutorials gefunden für "Zerissenes Papier", "Zerknülltes Papier" usw. aber ich finde nichts zu einem "Aufgeschlagenes Buch".

Weiß vielleicht von euch einer wo ich ein solches Buchtutorial finden kann?  

Mfg,
Duran


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Februar 2003)

Irgendwann hatten Wir da glaube ich mal ein Thread, versuchs mal mit 

Könnte auch unter "Kalender" zu finden sein...

Sorry weiß nichts genaueres mehr...

Im Grunde kannst Du das reletaiv einfach mit den verschiedenen Verläufen ( und Modis ) von PS hinbekommen... 

Wenn Du hier nichts findest oder keine Antwort bekommst erinnere mich am Samstag mal per PM dran...


----------



## Duran (11. Februar 2003)

Ich schau mal ob ich unter Kalender was finde. Habe schon versucht unter "Buch" was zu finden aber leider kam nix bei der Suche raus - zumindest nicht das was ich suche ^^

EDIT: Kann nun reinen Gewissens sagen. Habe nochmal intensiver gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Höchstens: "Buchempfehlung", "Büchersuche", "Kalender in PHP (Script)".  

Hoffentlich kann mir so jemand aushelfen.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (11. Februar 2003)

Du könntest mal eine Skizze von Hand machen und das dann versuchen umzusetzen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (11. Februar 2003)

oder fotografieren?


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Februar 2003)

der war gut


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

Nur ne Testdatei!


----------



## Duran (15. Februar 2003)

genau sowas suche ich ^^


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

PSD Link ist bereits in deiner Privaten Mesages Box....


----------



## Duran (15. Februar 2003)

thx ^^


----------



## ephiance (20. Februar 2003)

vielleicht hilft dir ne abwandlung von dem http://www.effectlab.com/tut3dsheet.php hier weiter.


----------

